# Best use of music samples thread



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yep, sampling is awesome. Compare and contrast some dirty-sounding flutes:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Pete Rock's use of George Benson's guitar and orchestral licks are just purely awesome.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

And Prince Paul isn't scared to sample some very odd stuff too.


----------

